# Niit Nitat



## Pathik (Jan 9, 2008)

Any1 giving this apti test?
Does it have any value?
m thinking to go for it.
*www.niiteducation.com/nitat/index.htm


----------



## apacheman (Jan 9, 2008)

i maybe


----------



## blueshift (Jan 9, 2008)

what is the use of this?

And is it free?


----------



## Pathik (Jan 9, 2008)

Seems free. That's why i may give it. Aise bhi kuch kaam dhanda nahi hai.


----------



## harryneopotter (Jan 9, 2008)

its a crap .... i gave it last year ... 22 jan ko ek saal ho jaaega .... but abhi tak to result aaya nahi mera .......... mere har ek friend ka aa gaya ... but mera hi nahi aaya ....


----------



## Hustlerr (Jan 9, 2008)

I too gave it last year, Its totally waste of time n money too.
They also came to my College today, but i refused for it when they asked me.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jan 9, 2008)

I am giving it. Just got the form today. Fees rs.100/-
Exam on 20 January.

Hey, I just checked the link , it seems to be free. That gal in NIIT here charged Rs.100 as exam fee. damn. Someone please confirm if is is free or not. Else I will kick that girl who cheated me .


----------



## blueshift (Jan 9, 2008)

If it ain't free then I am not giving it? 
But I already registered on the site.;-(


----------



## shashank_re (Jan 10, 2008)

Is it only for graduates or even +12 students?


----------



## akshaykapoor_3 (Jan 10, 2008)

this is jst crap !!

I gave it last year... am doin BCA... i scored 95 %ile ... this test has no significance for an IT professional .. aftr d declaration of d result NIIT gave me a merit certificate and offered me heavy discounts on SUN  programs...

dats it...nthng more dey'v to giv if u score gud marks..

though i will appear this time as well (jst to chck my aptitude)..jst fr fun


----------



## Pathik (Jan 10, 2008)

So finally it is free or not? Let's all give it. Just for TP.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 19, 2008)

@phenom it is free for all web applicants.


----------



## phreak0ut (Jan 19, 2008)

They conduct this so that they can choose the right candidate for the courses they offer. By offering good discounts to their courses, many might enroll. They just want to be known as the 'best institute' for churning out quality 'professionals'. I saw that there are some companies who prefer NIIT as their major place of recruitment so that their job is easier. This test doesn't take you anywhere unless you join a course. Just a hogwash.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 24, 2008)

K. Gave it anyways.. Results on 24th evening.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jan 28, 2008)

^^got the results ????
I am in top 8% (92 percentile). 

My friends said only if u get in top 2% , this certificate is worth showing somewhere.
Damn, I am good at nothing.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 28, 2008)

I got 98 percentile. My score was 76%. How much was ur score phenom? Btw i dont think this had any value. All i got was a friggin 10k discount on any course.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jan 28, 2008)

^^mine was meagre 66%. I definitely could have done much better had the examination hall(rather kids school classroom)  been better and worth giving exam. We were made to sit on miniature bench of class 8 students and on some benches including mine , 2 people were sitting. Imagine a 6'2" guy sitting on that tiny seat along with another fat moron guy who was continuously pissing me off with his bla bla ....
I could just attempt maths section and hence such drastic scores.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 28, 2008)

K. BTW are u taking up any course?


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jan 28, 2008)

^^Naah, I have heard they are useless. What are your plans ???


----------



## Pathik (Jan 28, 2008)

Nah. NIIT sucks. Ebooks rock.


----------



## phreak0ut (Jan 31, 2008)

@Pathik, Phenom-Great percentile guys!! Too bad you are not joining any course


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jan 31, 2008)

^^great percentile ????? U making fun of me ????


----------



## Pathik (Feb 1, 2008)

Dude, seriously 92 is great actually.
@phreakout did u give it too?


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Feb 1, 2008)

^^Thanks for consolidating.  Anyways , they said they will call us(top 15% guys) for a job fair , any call yet ??? or any info you have regarding that ???


----------



## Pathik (Feb 1, 2008)

Yup i got a call for some industry speeches and stuff but didnt go. And i dont think there is goin to be any job fair. If u get to know abt it then temme.


----------



## sniper (Feb 21, 2008)

hey anybody got calls or have some info on this regarding the job fair??
i got all india rank of 208, 99 percentile.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Feb 21, 2008)

^^Do not rely on their job fair dude. I have got info , that it will only have BPOs. 

BTW, great percentile.


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 24, 2009)

m on top 18.....82 percentile.....still dunno wats d utilisation....ya m joining .net course...
ts fee is aprx 23k

Enjoy~!


----------



## anjulhans (Jan 25, 2009)

Well i got 98 percentile.. with 79% marks .. 
I dont know whether this result will ever be visible online!! 
If anybody has accessed the result online.. do let me know!


----------



## ThEGamE303 (Apr 9, 2009)

Niit Sucks And iT Sucks Deeply..
Except Vishy(Vishwanathan Anand) & Respected Sir Mr.Sharad the entire team of NIIt..staff,faculty,centre head,accountants.....it's a COMPLETE MESS OUT THERE 
ESPECIALLY AT NEW DELHI'S SOUTH EX CENTRE.

PLZ VISIT AND U'LL REALIZE THAT THEY (aT nIIt) REALLY CHANGE LIVES...

Never'll an employer kidnapu in a sack and offer u a joining letter rarther u'll feel to do so with Stupid Faculties and treat them to some thrashing.


It's Not Woth Being A Student Of NIIT..It's just TOMFOOLERY OUT There


Hi..
      Respected Sir/Maam,
                                      Most humbly and respectfully i do state that i'm not at all a satisfied student of Niit & it's services.

Let me explain you th entire thing...I saw advertisement online of NITAT2009 & decided to appear for it.
I registered myself online and got a sms and e-mail with my Hall Ticket ID...
Then i went to my study centre(D-5 South Ex) & met the councellor and told her that i'm interested to appear for NITAT & tht i hv already registerd myself online and have rcvd email and sms...

i was asked to fill a form and deposit the fee for appearing for the exam..and i did it.

Finally, i appeard for the exam...and was asked to collect my scorecard after a week.
But....When I went to collect my score card to my utter dismay, i was told that there IS NO INFO AVAILABLE REGARDING MY SCORECARD..in simple words it's nt there.

When i insisted for the reason i was called after a week ...
And since then i have been going to Niit every week then another week and followed by another week 
now it's more than 3 months..

i was also asked to give all the details(My hallticket id and Name) in written which i did for 2 times they (the front desk councellors) penned it down on some register in a rough way and later i guess nothing was done from their end bcz everytime i went there and asked for my score card i was asked for the details time and again.

But...I was in no mood to give up..
In the meanwhile i was given a toll free no.18001026448 and was asked by the senior councellor to call on this no.and ask for help when i asked her if she can do something from her end like sending e-mail or informing to the relevant department from her(Senior's) end she bluntly refused and told me that It's me who'll have to do it evrything on my own.

So..i called on the above no...and explained the entire scenario and i was asked to contact my centre head...and i was told if still i don't get any response i can call again.

i gave my details in writing to the centre head and was called after 2 days..
i went after 4 days to be on the safer side...but again ....the same thing..
Initially i was denied permission to meet the centre head and when i insisted and met centre head she again took my details and gave me a no. as well (Of the Tech Head Mr.Yogesh 9891299004) so tht i can confirm it before coming to the centre as bcz i come from v.far frm Southex..(i stay in N.delhi)

Since 3rdApr..I hav called multiple times on this no.but my phone was nt rcvd ..Whenever my call was cut i didn't call gain until next 30-60min as he(Yogesh Sir) being the Tech. head could be busy in various imp things But....He has never rcd nor responded to my call multiple times...??( I don't know for wht good reason..??!!!!)

Today i again called on the above toll free no. and informed The Floor Supervisor to forward my request to the relevant team...bcz altough it was done once from Some executive 15-20 days before from the current date and was given assurance that i will be contacted either by call or e-mail...But That Didn't Happen...Yyy Bcz i guess at NIiT You people Change Our Lives For Sure.


This is nt t first time something irrelevant has happened to a student there have been multiple fake assurances in the past as well
but i guess tht's almost everywhere but nowhere are such tall fake claims as of NiiT..

i have always followed the right procedure and met the concerned  person for any particular grievance in the past..But they have always been handled in a KaamChalau Way not only with me but with many of my friends as well.

I was even asked if i had actually appeard in the test...My only Ans is plz check the roster/register where all the students where asked to sign and mention their hall ticket id & u'll find my name there..  If somehow u can't find the register or the details ( there won't b anything new or surprising for me)  i have many sms sent on my mob ...and the sms say " ur score indicates this...ur score indicates that...Again there can b two thing here either these sms are Absolutely correct or u simply send t same same sms to all nitat candidates irrespective of their scores...

Thus,even if a candidate is fail but he'll get an sms that"""Congrats...u have scored v.high and come & register for new courses,technologies..this that...etc,,etcALL RUBBISH)

I'm extremely Sorry from th bottom of my heart if i wasted your time..
And Today i give up the hope that i'll ever rcv my Score Card.

With High Regards,
Thanking You,             
Yours Sincerely,               
Ashish Kr Mishra        

Hall Ticket Id:-W09ZZZ001529
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Niit Sucks And iT Sucks Deeply..
Except Vishy(Vishwanathan Anand) & Respected Sir Mr.Sharad the entire team of NIIt..staff,faculty,centre head,accountants.....it's a COMPLETE MESS OUT THERE 
ESPECIALLY AT NEW DELHI'S SOUTH EX CENTRE.

PLZ VISIT AND U'LL REALIZE THAT THEY (aT nIIt) REALLY CHANGE LIVES...

Never'll an employer kidnapu in a sack and offer u a joining letter rarther u'll feel to do so with Stupid Faculties and treat them to some thrashing.


It's Not Worth Being A Student Of NIIT..It's just TOMFOOLERY OUT There


Hi..
Respected Sir/Maam,
Most humbly and respectfully i do state that i'm not at all a satisfied student of Niit & it's services.

Let me explain you th entire thing...I saw advertisement online of NITAT2009 & decided to appear for it.
I registered myself online and got a sms and e-mail with my Hall Ticket ID...
Then i went to my study centre(D-5 South Ex) & met the councellor and told her that i'm interested to appear for NITAT & tht i hv already registerd myself online and have rcvd email and sms...

i was asked to fill a form and deposit the fee for appearing for the exam..and i did it.

Finally, i appeard for the exam...and was asked to collect my scorecard after a week.
But....When I went to collect my score card to my utter dismay, i was told that there IS NO INFO AVAILABLE REGARDING MY SCORECARD..in simple words it's nt there.

When i insisted for the reason i was called after a week ...
And since then i have been going to Niit every week then another week and followed by another week 
now it's more than 3 months..

i was also asked to give all the details(My hallticket id and Name) in written which i did for 2 times they (the front desk councellors) penned it down on some register in a rough way and later i guess nothing was done from their end bcz everytime i went there and asked for my score card i was asked for the details time and again.

But...I was in no mood to give up..
In the meanwhile i was given a toll free no.18001026448 and was asked by the senior councellor to call on this no.and ask for help when i asked her if she can do something from her end like sending e-mail or informing to the relevant department from her(Senior's) end she bluntly refused and told me that It's me who'll have to do it evrything on my own.

So..i called on the above no...and explained the entire scenario and i was asked to contact my centre head...and i was told if still i don't get any response i can call again.

i gave my details in writing to the centre head and was called after 2 days..
i went after 4 days to be on the safer side...but again ....the same thing..
Initially i was denied permission to meet the centre head and when i insisted and met centre head she again took my details and gave me a no. as well (Of the Tech Head Mr.Yogesh 9891299004) so tht i can confirm it before coming to the centre as bcz i come from v.far frm Southex..(i stay in N.delhi)

Since 3rdApr..I hav called multiple times on this no.but my phone was nt rcvd ..Whenever my call was cut i didn't call gain until next 30-60min as he(Yogesh Sir) being the Tech. head could be busy in various imp things But....He has never rcd nor responded to my call multiple times...??( I don't know for wht good reason..??!!!!)

Today i again called on the above toll free no. and informed The Floor Supervisor to forward my request to the relevant team...bcz altough it was done once from Some executive 15-20 days before from the current date and was given assurance that i will be contacted either by call or e-mail...But That Didn't Happen...Yyy Bcz i guess at NIiT You people Change Our Lives For Sure.


This is nt t first time something irrelevant has happened to a student there have been multiple fake assurances in the past as well
but i guess tht's almost everywhere but nowhere are such tall fake claims as of NiiT..

i have always followed the right procedure and met the concerned person for any particular grievance in the past..But they have always been handled in a KaamChalau Way not only with me but with many of my friends as well.

I was even asked if i had actually appeard in the test...My only Ans is plz check the roster/register where all the students where asked to sign and mention their hall ticket id & u'll find my name there.. If somehow u can't find the register or the details ( there won't b anything new or surprising for me) i have many sms sent on my mob ...and the sms say " ur score indicates this...ur score indicates that...Again there can b two thing here either these sms are Absolutely correct or u simply send t same same sms to all nitat candidates irrespective of their scores...

Thus,even if a candidate is fail but he'll get an sms that"""Congrats...u have scored v.high and come & register for new courses,technologies..this that...etc,,etcALL RUBBISH)

I'm extremely Sorry from th bottom of my heart if i wasted your time..
And Today i give up the hope that i'll ever rcv my Score Card.

With High Regards,
Thanking You, 
Yours Sincerely, 
Ashish Kr Mishra 

Hall Ticket Id:-W09ZZZ001529


----------



## ThEGamE303 (Apr 9, 2009)

*The Best Niit Center In India*


The entire team of NIIt..staff,faculty,centre head,accountants.....it's a COMPLETE MESS OUT THERE 
ESPECIALLY AT NEW DELHI'S SOUTH EX CENTRE.
PLZ VISIT AND U'LL REALIZE THAT THEY (aT nIIt) REALLY CHANGE LIVES...
It's a complete mess out there at Niit South Ex which claims to be one of the Best Centres in Asia( Come On give me a break...)))
It's A Complete mess out there and best exapmle of highlymismanaged institute
Never'll an employer kidnap in a sack and offer u a joining letter rarther u'll feel to do so with Stupid Faculties and treat them to some thrashing .....A.

It's Not Woth Being A Student Of NIIT..It's just TOMFOOLERY OUT There
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------

The entire team of NIIt..staff,faculty,centre head,accountants.....it's a COMPLETE MESS OUT THERE 
ESPECIALLY AT NEW DELHI'S SOUTH EX CENTRE.
PLZ VISIT AND U'LL REALIZE THAT THEY (aT nIIt) REALLY CHANGE LIVES...
It's a complete mess out there at Niit South Ex which claims to be one of the Best Centres in Asia( Come On give me a break...)))
It's A Complete mess out there and best exapmle of highlymismanaged institute
Never'll an employer kidnap in a sack and offer u a joining letter rarther u'll feel to do so with Stupid Faculties and treat them to some thrashing .....A.

It's Not Woth Being A Student Of NIIT..It's just TOMFOOLERY OUT There


----------

